# Food Bowls and Water Bottle



## JennyD (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi all,

This site is SUCH a valuable resource. I appreciate everyone's help as I shop for my new puppy!

Ok.. on to my question:

I have seen a few people talk about buying bowls that sit in a stand. Won't my dog be too small for that? Why do I want that?

My breeder sells water bottles. Her puppies use the bottles instead of a bowl. Do I want this? Is there any downside? I like the idea of the water always being clean.

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't know about the bowl sitting in a stand thing. I don't have one of those. I do have a waterfall bowl, in which the water is filtered. The dogs use this the least out of the three bowls we have. One is just a regular ceramic soup bowl, and the other is a plastic bowl. I had tried to get rid of the plastic one because I was concerned about bacteria, but the dogs like it the most and my husband didn't let me win that battle.

As for the water bottle, I tried that option when we brought Raffy home, but it didn't work out so well. He wasn't all that interested in it because he was already used to bowls. Also, despite the product advertising saying it was no drip, it still dripped more than I wanted to deal with. That said, it is the best option to avoid facial staining. If your pup is already used to one and you can set it up so it doesn't drip and ruin your flooring, to me it's the preferable option.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I've always heard of the bowls in a stand being used for larger breeds so they don't have to reach so much to get their food and water. If there are ways the stand benefits small breeds, I'd love to hear it. 

As far as the water bottle goes, we only used one when Mario was a puppy and using an ex-pen so that he didn't create a mess with his water when he was alone at home. It didn't cause any issues with dripping, and it kept the water clean which is nice, especially with a new puppy to worry about (you'll probably feel like a new parent obsessing over their firstborn). The stands for the bottles are a bit of an eye sore, so as soon as he graduated from his pen, the water bottle left. We've never had problems with staining using a dish (scratch that; Mario's picky and only drinks water out of a cup or from the tap if we're feeling extra generous), and his muzzle is quite light. 

Since our new little guy will be very white around the muzzle, we might test the water bottle again, just to avoid any potential discoloration.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JennyD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This site is SUCH a valuable resource. I appreciate everyone's help as I shop for my new puppy!
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. There is no need for a stand for food bowls for Havanese.

And yes, they easily learn to use bottles. I have a water bowl with a reservoir in the kitchen, because, with three, they go through a lot of water. But in my office, where they spend a lot of time with me, they have a water bottle. I also use water bottles in crates.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Askavi said:


> I don't know about the bowl sitting in a stand thing. I don't have one of those. I do have a waterfall bowl, in which the water is filtered. The dogs use this the least out of the three bowls we have. One is just a regular ceramic soup bowl, and the other is a plastic bowl. I had tried to get rid of the plastic one because I was concerned about bacteria, but the dogs like it the most and my husband didn't let me win that battle.
> 
> As for the water bottle, I tried that option when we brought Raffy home, but it didn't work out so well. He wasn't all that interested in it because he was already used to bowls. Also, despite the product advertising saying it was no drip, it still dripped more than I wanted to deal with. That said, it is the best option to avoid facial staining. If your pup is already used to one and you can set it up so it doesn't drip and ruin your flooring, to me it's the preferable option.


The stand I use for the bottle in my office has a little bowl under the bottle to catch any drips. 

We have one of the filtered fountain water bowls too, and my older two (and the cat!) really like this the best. The PROBLEM is Miss Pandemonium, who decided to start chewing on the cord. Fortunately, she didn't hurt herself, but THAT bowl has been repaired and put away until she's past the sharky stage! :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> I've always heard of the bowls in a stand being used for larger breeds so they don't have to reach so much to get their food and water. If there are ways the stand benefits small breeds, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> As far as the water bottle goes, we only used one when Mario was a puppy and using an ex-pen so that he didn't create a mess with his water when he was alone at home. It didn't cause any issues with dripping, and it kept the water clean which is nice, especially with a new puppy to worry about (you'll probably feel like a new parent obsessing over their firstborn). The stands for the bottles are a bit of an eye sore, so as soon as he graduated from his pen, the water bottle left. We've never had problems with staining using a dish (scratch that; Mario's picky and only drinks water out of a cup or from the tap if we're feeling extra generous), and his muzzle is quite light.
> 
> Since our new little guy will be very white around the muzzle, we might test the water bottle again, just to avoid any potential discoloration.


Oh! Poke around on the internet... You can find BEAUTIFUL hand made wooden bottle stands. That's what I have in my office!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky uses a small, stainless steel bowl for his food with no stand. At each of his meals, we play the "find it" game with his bowl. We hide it in a different place each time and he has to figure out how to find his food with doggie logic, smell, and hunting instincts. He loves this game. It is interesting to see his little mind thinking through the puzzle. We could not do this with a bowl in a stand.

When we first brought Ricky home we watered him with a bottle which he used at the breeders. After he got settled in to his forever home, we gave him the option of water bottle or water bowl. He much preferred the water bowl and that is all he uses now. The one downside to a water bowl is sometimes it results in a wet beard. We replace his water 2 or 3 times daily with fresh filtered water from our Britta. We don't hide his water, it is always at the same location every day.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I use two small stainless steel bowls for food and water. I like to hide Emmie's food dish around my place, which she always finds; clever girl! She also loves sticking her face in her little water dish so I try to dry her off with a towel periodically but if I don't it is not a big deal since her face is black, so no noticeable beard staining.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's some tips on water and food bowls. 
Others frequently neglect to properly maintain a dog’s water bowl. They allow the water bowl to become dangerously polluted with germs from the dog’s own mouth.

This hazardous situation is caused by using a water bowl that’s too small for the animal’s size. Or by allowing the water level in that bowl to become too low.

This can concentrate the germ population to a level high enough to cause disease.

And it can be aggravated by forgetting to wipe away the slimy, germ-laden “biofilm” from inside the water bowl — at least once each day.

The Bottom Line

The following recommendations can help ensure your dog stays adequately hydrated at all times…
1.Use an oversize bowl and fill it with fresh drinking water

2.Change all water at least twice each day

3.Wipe away any biofilm from inside the bowl

4.Keep water bowls as clean as you keep your own glassware


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I use a stand for Willow's food bowl basically because it is what I used for my corgi. It's seems to work fine and is the correct height for Willow. I was using both a water bowl and a water bottle with the little spout that they lap at to get the water. She would use both but seemed to prefer the bottle. I have since removed the bowl and now use only the bottle only because I am trying to control saliva staining on her face and people have posted that the bottle helps keep her beard dry. It isn't easy to clean inside though.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I change Molly's water bowl twice a day and don't simply top it up. Here's why slime in dog water bowl


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> I change Molly's water bowl twice a day and don't simply top it up. Here's why slime in dog water bowl


When you know better, you do better. Thanks for the link, our water bowls are now going to get washed more often!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah that biofilm occurs in half a day. Don't need any urinary infections here. >


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We have a Pioneer Ceramic Pet Water Fountain in the kitchen since we have 4 dogs. We have a Lixit glass water bottle in a stand in the foyer and in Rexy expens, at home and at the office. The water in the fountain gets refreshed frequently because the dogs drink throughout the day. I like the water bottles because it prevents the spilling of water bowls by bouncy puppies.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> I change Molly's water bowl twice a day and don't simply top it up. Here's why slime in dog water bowl


Thanks for the link. I did not know all this. I mean I know it's yucky to have a slimey water bowl, but I didn't know the hazards.

Does anyone know of a water spigot type that is easily cleaned? I have the type that hangs from the crate with a little spout that they lick the water from.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks for the link. I did not know all this. I mean I know it's yucky to have a slimey water bowl, but I didn't know the hazards.
> 
> Does anyone know of a water spigot type that is easily cleaned? I have the type that hangs from the crate with a little spout that they lick the water from.


Not sure ehat you mean by "easy to clean". At home, I just use the largest size Lix-it bottles. I clean them with a bottle brush and run them through the dishwasher as needed. For the crates, I use the small crate sized bottles that attach to the wire on the front of the crate. I don't know if these are dishwasher safe, but I soak them in hot soapy water, and clean with a bottle brush. I don't have any trouble with them.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Not sure ehat you mean by "easy to clean". At home, I just use the largest size Lix-it bottles. I clean them with a bottle brush and run them through the dishwasher as needed. For the crates, I use the small crate sized bottles that attach to the wire on the front of the crate. I don't know if these are dishwasher safe, but I soak them in hot soapy water, and clean with a bottle brush. I don't have any trouble with them.


How do you clean the spout where they lick? Mine is way too narrow for a bottle brush. Does the brand you use come apart so you can clean inside the spout?


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> How do you clean the spout where they lick? Mine is way too narrow for a bottle brush. Does the brand you use come apart so you can clean inside the spout?


A small brush might work. Something like this set from Crate and Barrel.

Redecker ® Set of 3 Bottle Brushes | Crate and Barrel


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just run it through the dishwasher


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Laurmann2000 said:


> A small brush might work. Something like this set from Crate and Barrel.
> 
> Redecker ® Set of 3 Bottle Brushes | Crate and Barrel





krandall said:


> I just run it through the dishwasher


Thanks for the tips. I'll just run Willow's through the dishwasher too.


----------

